# Firebrats



## travwood81 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me a good source for Firebrats, I want to start my own feeder colony. Thanks!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I am curious why firebrats.
They can get pretty big 1/2 inch or so,They are nocturnal and can move faster than your frog's.
Goodluck though


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I am curious why firebrats.


They make great food for Phyllobates!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Put up an ad in the wanted section, there are a couple people starting to keep them that may be able to hook you up, none of the typical food vendors sell them. They have a relatively long generation time, so you may have to wait a while. 

Trow - I'm shocked you've not heard of the wonders of firebrats! I've actually heard of a wide range of amphibs taking them, including normally picky aurutus, galacs, and azureus :shock: I think it's something about how they move... so far I've had Phyllobates, Epipedobates, Allobates, and Mantella take them. Don't have enough to try more than the drop one in the tank and watch them fight over it test for a few select tanks, tho my truncatus a couple of small treefrogs were really interested.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I have heard of them and attempted silverfish a long time ago but there care and ability to escape darn near everything made me go another route.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Firebrats and silverfish - while related - are two completely different stories when it comes to raising them up.

Oz listed his care for firebrats deep in the MADS thread (took me forever to find :shock: ) so I'm copying it here:



> The fire brats are a little "set-up" intensive. You need to set up a tank for them. The key is to keep them hot (>90 F) and humid - but dry. I use a 75W ceramic heat emitter on a 5g tank. I put a 3-4" base of activated charcoal and water (cricket) crystals - this is where the humidity comes from. Cover that with a layer of vermiculite or perlite. Then, I place paper towel rolls and egg cartons for the firebrats to hide in. Place the heat source near where the rolls and egg cartons are. Cover the top of the tank with a glass lid. I feed them cricket gutload and fish flakes. If you keep them hot - they will reproduce quickly. They are great feeders for larger frogs (Epis and Phyllos especialli, some large Dendros).


Sit back, wait, and feed out when the culture booms. Glass lid with glass tank makes it hard for them to get out...


----------

